# New cancer screening test



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## adry&happy (Sep 29, 2020)

It is absolutely wonderful you are sharing this information with us, I have a 5 years old Goldie, will ask my vet if she has one thank you so much!!!!!🙏


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I see that they are currently collecting plasma on the Texas A&M website for interpretation. Nu.Q Vet Cancer Screening Test - Gastrointestinal Laboratory 

If anyone tries this, please share your experience!

I am no expert but I have heard of ctDNA plasma tests being done on human breast cancer patients to detect metastasis. This looks like it tests for circulating nucleosomes which they say are larger fragments and more prevalent and generalized than ctDNA fragments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this. It's really promising.


----------



## C Lo (Oct 22, 2019)

pawsnpaca said:


> This came across my FB news feed last night. I don't know how available it is to those outside of Texas but it might be worth sharing with your vet and seeing what they think and/or can find out about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our vet here in TX just offered the first test (as a trial run) to our 1 1/2 yr old Golden several weeks ago. We lost our 2 1/2 yr old Golden 2 years ago to lymphoma. We're hopeful this test will give us much needed info in the future regarding our baby. I'm thrilled we did it and hope many more vets across the U.S offer it to their high risk patients!


----------

